# Security measures



## Robmac (May 11, 2017)

I've just heard that a motorhome was stolen from just around the corner from us last Friday, so I was thinking of adding some security to the van.

Apparently, they broke into the car parked behind it first and pushed it out into the road, then stole the van, yet nobody heard.

I'm a bit reluctant to fit a wheel clamp, as I know that they can get these off in seconds, I'm therefore thinking of somehow disabling the engine. On my last van, I had a switch under the seat, which had to be switched before the ignition would work, so I could go that way again, or maybe remove a fuse somewhere.

Any suggestions, outside the usual alarms, wheel clamps etc?

(Maybe I should remove a wheel )


----------



## dane (May 11, 2017)

I have a clutch claw on my Westy.  Assume it works as it's never been stolen   Small enough that it can be stored out of the way when driving around.


----------



## mistericeman (May 11, 2017)

Disklok is a very strong and visible steering wheel lock. 
we use them on the Landrovers and they are very difficult to remove... so much so that they are Thatcham approved. 
Much better than the bar types that are removed with one quick cut through the rim of the wheel.


----------



## The laird (May 11, 2017)

Battery immob /kill switch .hidden away out of sight .same as used on race cars 
Turn on off and key remove 
One opt rob


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (May 11, 2017)

If they want it bad enough they will get it Rob,if you took a wheel off the scumbags would bring a replacement with them if they really wanted the van.I think the best thing is to try and make things difficult for the thief,they don't want to be messing around with an angle grinder if they can help it.If there are several similar motorhomes parked together and one has a highly visible steering wheel clamp it may just deter them,I use a disklok on the steering wheel which I would recommend.

I have known of people wiring a toggle switch in the ignition feed in a secret place under the dash somewhere,however the thieves don't know that and could still cause expensive damage breaking into the vehicle.You can only do so much,just make sure you have a good insurance company in case the worst happens.


----------



## Obanboy666 (May 11, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Disklok is a very strong and visible steering wheel lock.
> we use them on the Landrovers and they are very difficult to remove... so much so that they are Thatcham approved.
> Much better than the bar types that are removed with one quick cut through the rim of the wheel.



Have to agree regarding the Disklok, use mine all the time along with a cat 1 alarm / immobiliser.
Bought an expensive insurance approved wheel clamp that I rarely use, extremely heavy and I am wary of attempting to drive off with it still in situ so it stays under the settee.
Whilst at home my pvc is parked up behind 7' oak gates and my car is parked in front of the gates. I also have 3 security lights around the van and a security camera.
Touch wood to date no one has attempted to steal any of my vehicles although I had 2 ehu cables stolen when my c class was parked on the front of my house.


----------



## harrow (May 11, 2017)

3 dogs.

A jack Russell

A Rottweiler

And a large German Shepherd.

If one does not get them then the others will !

:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## mistericeman (May 11, 2017)

We usually reinforce the rear of the Disklok making it a very tight fit and prevent removal without using a, great deal of force and noise. 
The fact that it makes the wheel almost impossible to turn with it fitted means that if you park up with the wheels of full lock it's difficult to push off a driveway etc.


----------



## Haaamster (May 11, 2017)

Stock it with all the beer you intend to drink at Rutland, if they try driving off with all that weight it'll be at 2 mph.  :cheers:


----------



## alcam (May 11, 2017)

Robmac said:


> I
> 
> (Maybe I should remove a wheel )



Steering wheel


----------



## MarkJ (May 11, 2017)

I was looking at an insurer's website and they talked about those posts that you embed in concrete as being the best thing. Quite a lot of bother to install, though, to state the obvious.

I have a Disklok (as you know...), an alarm, an immobiliser, a tracker and it's either behind a padlocked gate in a barn or blocked in by cars if it's on the drive.

And I have an on board safe for small valuables.

If I use anything else I'll need a briefcase to carry the key ring.


----------



## sasquatch (May 11, 2017)

Simple answer is don't buy a van on a Transit base! My Transit based Hymer was stolen last year and nobody heard a thing,they had also jammed the tracker,and got in through 'high grade' door locks. 
On  my replacement Ducato based Hobby,I now have a Disklok AND a Clutch Claw with an alarmed Hab and garage doors and deadlocks on the cab doors. If I lose a key I'm knackered. 
Advice from the Police is don't rely soley on electronic protection,make it as difficult as possible for them ie its called 'Target Hardening'. I also have a unique code on the roof and will soon have a mural on the back,which makes the van less attractive as it is difficult to remove without leaving a trace.
Any simple system to prevent them starting it will also benefit,whether it is a concealed/disguised switch on the fuel pump or a fused removable link on the battery,preferably in an out of the way place. On one of my vehicles (before ECUs) I had an immobiliser which was controlled by a magnetic reed switch and relay the magnet was then placed close to it to start. 
A good test is-if you lost the keys how would you gain access and start it, if you can't,good chance is the thieving scum will find it difficult

Failing that a poisonous snake wrapped around the steering wheel,Indian Cobras are good!!!


----------



## Pauljenny (May 11, 2017)

alcam said:


> Steering wheel



That is possible?
Or buy a Swift.
Nobody in their right mind would nick one.


----------



## mistericeman (May 11, 2017)

sasquatch said:


> Simple answer is don't buy a van on a Transit base! My Transit based Hymer was stolen last year and nobody heard a thing,they had also jammed the tracker,and got in through 'high grade' door locks.
> On  my replacement Ducato based Hobby,I now have a Disklok AND a Clutch Claw with an alarmed Hab and garage doors and deadlocks on the cab doors. If I lose a key I'm knackered.
> Advice from the Police is don't rely soley on electronic protection,make it as difficult as possible for them ie its called 'Target Hardening'. I also have a unique code on the roof and will soon have a mural on the back,which makes the van less attractive as it is difficult to remove without leaving a trace.
> Any simple system to prevent them starting it will also benefit,whether it is a concealed/disguised switch on the fuel pump or a fused removable link on the battery,preferably in an out of the way place. On one of my vehicles (before ECUs) I had an immobiliser which was controlled by a magnetic reed switch and relay the magnet was then placed close to it to start.
> ...



Frankly IF anyone has a Transit with standard 'Tibbe' locks... 
you may as well leave the doors open search YouTube for 'Tibbe lock pick' if anyone doesnt believe me.


----------



## flyinghigh (May 11, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> That is possible?
> Or buy a Swift.
> Nobody in their right mind would nick one.



unfortunately not so easy with an airbag steering wheel, But i agree with the swift!!


----------



## RichardHelen262 (May 11, 2017)

As others have said go for the disklok they take seconds to fit,whereas a wheel clamp is not as easy to fit especially in the rain or dark and are easier for the thieves to remove


----------



## antiquesam (May 11, 2017)

Would you give me your address so that I can park my Transit based van outside your home so that someone can come and pinch it, as they haven't done outside my house yet.


----------



## chrismilo (May 11, 2017)

If you live in that sort of area move best solution:lol-049:


----------



## Robmac (May 11, 2017)

chrismilo said:


> If you live in that sort of area move best solution:lol-049:



Please tell me where vehicles don't get stolen!


----------



## Pauljenny (May 11, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Please tell me where vehicles don't get stolen!



Saudi Arabia.
You've heard of ' Hands.free " ?


----------



## Deleted member 967 (May 11, 2017)

wakk44 said:


> If they want it bad enough they will get it Rob,if you took a wheel off the scumbags would bring a replacement with them if they really wanted the van.I think the best thing is to try and make things difficult for the thief,they don't want to be messing around with an angle grinder if they can help it.If there are several similar motorhomes parked together and one has a highly visible steering wheel clamp it may just deter them,I use a disklok on the steering wheel which I would recommend.
> 
> I have known of people wiring a toggle switch in the ignition feed in a secret place under the dash somewhere,however the thieves don't know that and could still cause expensive damage breaking into the vehicle.You can only do so much,just make sure you have a good insurance company in case the worst happens.



Rob. I ran a Caravan Storage site.   One night thieves drove a transporter through the chain link fence reinforced with scaffold tube welded to the uprights across the gaps and stole a van.   It had wheel clamps, corner steady locks,  hitch lock and alarm.   They winched it onto the transporter and left a similar model without the security, but a year older, parked beside it.  Generally they steal to order not on a random basis.  On another occasion they were caught red handed with 5 vans lined up to go at 5am. Transporter and 3 cars were involved that time.  It was a local garage that was involved.

If they want it they will take it.  All we can do is make it harder for them.   I have a "Clutch Claw" on my motorhome but they cannot be fitted if you have an Autoclutch fitted.


----------



## Campercaillie (May 11, 2017)

sasquatch said:


> Simple answer is don't buy a van on a Transit base!



Good advice if it is Pre Mk8. 
Post Mk.8, they are no less secure than any others!


----------



## RichardHelen262 (May 11, 2017)

Brush paint it pink, you won't even be able to give it away


----------



## Robmac (May 11, 2017)

helen262 said:


> Brush paint it pink, you won't even be able to give it away



The one thing I have going in my favour is that it is a self build, built by me.

It won't be targeted, trust me!


----------



## Micky (May 11, 2017)

*Noise alarm*



Robmac said:


> I've just heard that a motorhome was stolen from just around the corner from us last Friday, so I was thinking of adding some security to the van.
> 
> Apparently, they broke into the car parked behind it first and pushed it out into the road, then stole the van, yet nobody heard.
> 
> ...



Hi all,had cars nicked,pushed away,disalarmed,ect.on my motorhome i fitted a sargent as210 i think.tow it,lift it,enter it,it goes off very loud.plus a voltermetric alarm i think its called,measures air pressure loss constantly.open window,door,drill a hole. They go off.the thing that is good is they cannot turn them off.so that should wake me and the street up, i hope.like u lads say if they want it its gone.but i will be hanging on to my tow bar


----------



## Wully (May 11, 2017)

*Try this*

Here you go rob [video=youtube_share;eb8CvN3fHYA]https://youtu.be/eb8CvN3fHYA[/video]


----------



## Robmac (May 11, 2017)

Now that's my kinda security Wully!

Wouldn't want to infringe on their human rights though, poor little lambs.


----------



## Wully (May 11, 2017)

*Try the Rex*

[video=youtube_share;uRASlO-eU9Y]https://youtu.be/uRASlO-eU9Y[/video]


----------



## The laird (May 11, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> Here you go rob [video=youtube_share;eb8CvN3fHYA]https://youtu.be/eb8CvN3fHYA[/video]



Got the number for a demo willie.


----------



## Wully (May 11, 2017)

*South Africa*

[video=youtube_share;ldaT72ZakNI]https://youtu.be/ldaT72ZakNI[/video]


----------



## Wully (May 11, 2017)

Wonder if gas low do an adaptor for that. Goes down well with an 80s shell suit


----------



## Robmac (May 11, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> Wonder if gas low do an adaptor for that. Goes down well with an 80s shell suit



It's a shame we can't use systems like that Wully. There's no other deterrent.

Whilst the crim's get a slap on the wrist, the victims get punished by the insurance companies. We really do live in an arse about face world!


----------



## Wully (May 11, 2017)

I know exactly what you mean. Someone I know has a concrete drive he's fixed a metal hook to the ground right under the back axil of his van if it's parked he pulls a huge chain and lock over axil you can't see it from street but imagine the mess of the van if they got it started. He just says he doesn't care as long as they don't get it out of his driveway. It's terable we have to resort to that.


----------



## yorkslass (May 11, 2017)

Another vote for disklock, a good visual deterrent.
BTW you rotten lot,, somebody has to have a Swift.


----------



## argoose (May 11, 2017)

Magnavolt car anti theft advert from Robocop 2, brilliant! - YouTube


----------



## andyjanet (May 12, 2017)

TRUCK ALARM1950s TYPE 6''12V VTG MOTOR DRIVEN AIR RAID TORNADO HORN CAR NEW | eBay 
Rob when I had my quick Subaru Impreza I had one similar to this but of about the 1980s era mounted in a box under the drivers seat, it was fed from a timer relay operated by the interior light switch and a live feed switched from one of those exterior key type electrical switches, 110 decibels under the driver's seat that you couldn't get at to shut it up, only once was it activated in anger I once left it unlocked at my father in laws house and he opened the door early in the morning to push the car out the way to put the bins out, I had some apologies to make in the sleepy little village near oundle


----------



## daisymini (May 12, 2017)

Please feel free to put MY disklok on YOUR van..!! Lol I have been gifted another one by campervanannie :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Robmac (May 12, 2017)

daisymini said:


> Please feel free to put MY disklok on YOUR van..!! Lol I have been gifted another one by campervanannie :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:



You know I was looking for that yesterday Sue! I'm sure it's buried in the spare room with a ton of other motorhome stuff,but my back's not up to shifting it.

I'll send Julie in instead.


----------



## mistericeman (May 12, 2017)

Another thing about diskloks.... Unless they have changed recently the medium is the same size as the large....
 the medium one just has more foam padding inside... it's certainly the case with 2 of the ones I've got (by rights you need a large for a landrover series2/Series3 )  
however a medium with the padding removed fits a treat on ours. 

You tend to see far more medium ones for sale at good money (not that they are drastically expensive new at @£100)
But I payed £20 for the last couple I've bought at boot sales/auto jumbles.


----------



## Robmac (May 12, 2017)

I paid £50 for mine (Which was to be Sue's!), it is as new, so I'm well happy with that.


----------



## trevskoda (May 12, 2017)

People who nick do it for a living or just cant help themselves,friend was in hospital & a young chap next to him had been knee capped for doing cars,my mate said well im sure you will not do that again to which his reply was this is the fifth time.:hammer:


----------



## Micky (May 18, 2017)

*Ether*

Hi all .sitting on great site,camping la masia,Blanes.17 euro s well in.chat next door autotrail,xmass time,ether sprayed in fridge vent.knocked the dog out too, nail under drivers door handle to gain access,£4.500 gone,they knew or herd nothing.police french refused to come so no crime number for insurance.first people i have come accross so far.i thought new vehicals had steel plate behind door keys to stop this.anyway his vehical cost £60.000. 10 pence nail got in.bye the way stopped at free car park blanes,10 motorhome spots foc.dont bother noisey.pay or move on.mick.sorry about the spelling,i am on holiday drinking. O yes 15 plate vehical,check out yours if you have one


----------



## Robmac (May 18, 2017)

Micky said:


> Hi all .sitting on great site,camping la masia,Blanes.17 euro s well in.chat next door autotrail,xmass time,ether sprayed in fridge vent.knocked the dog out too, nail under drivers door handle to gain access,£4.500 gone,they knew or herd nothing.police french refused to come so no crime number for insurance.first people i have come accross so far.i thought new vehicals had steel plate behind door keys to stop this.anyway his vehical cost £60.000. 10 pence nail got in.bye the way stopped at free car park blanes,10 motorhome spots foc.dont bother noisey.pay or move on.mick.sorry about the spelling,i am on holiday drinking. O yes 15 plate vehical,check out yours if you have one



Thanks for that.

There may well ensue a 'discussion' regarding the use of ether  though!


----------



## n brown (May 18, 2017)

can't raise the energy- i'm a gas-been


----------



## Robmac (May 18, 2017)

n brown said:


> can't raise the energy- i'm a gas-been



Come on Nigel, you're ether in or you're out!


----------



## yorkslass (May 18, 2017)

Send some my way. Been sorting out in the van and my back's giving me gyp. Either that or the dancing at weekend.


----------



## mossypossy (May 18, 2017)

I would think my carpet would deter any thief.


----------



## IanH (May 19, 2017)

*Steering lock*




Hi,

Hopefully these pics will open!

This was on Froggies, a Renault Trafic 1991.

Car exhaust U bolt on both doors, out of way of elbows etc

Hooks into both U bolts, turnbuckle then tightened, take care, pulls doors inward powerfully.

Chain around steering wheel, padlock completes the job!!:mad2:


----------



## IanH (May 19, 2017)

Froggie is a 1991 Renault Trafic, so no airbags etc

When we go away from home, the steering wheel is removed, just one nut, same as a spark plug size.

Wheel hidden away in house!!

DO NOT try this if you have a steering wheel airbag!!!


----------



## campervanannie (May 19, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Another thing about diskloks.... Unless they have changed recently the medium is the same size as the large....
> the medium one just has more foam padding inside... it's certainly the case with 2 of the ones I've got (by rights you need a large for a landrover series2/Series3 )
> however a medium with the padding removed fits a treat on ours.
> 
> ...



They are not the same size I have a large and small and they are definitely a lot bigger and the cheapest new large I found was at the land rover centre Huddersfield £114.
Ignore me not a medium.


----------



## IanH (May 22, 2017)

The laird said:


> Got the number for a demo willie.



Voltage was way to low, the thief survived. What use is that, you may still have your car, we all still have a thief. Increase the voltage x 10, no thief!!!!:danger:


----------



## chrismilo (May 22, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Saudi Arabia.
> You've heard of ' Hands.free " ?


Isn't that where our stolen campervans end up ?


----------



## 1 Cup (May 23, 2017)

*usa*



Robmac said:


> Please tll me where vehicles don't get in the tolen!




They left that buggy up on the moon, think they left the key In the ignition too.
So think about where you park It. Some places are safer than other.lol


----------



## maureenandtom (Oct 23, 2017)

I've proved to my satisfaction that this little bit of magic can be made to work.    Any ideas for or against will be received with thanks.

The idea is to have a PIR sensor in the motorhome.   The one I bought to try the system is meant to work patio lights and it won't do.   It works but it only works in the dark and there is no sensitivity adjustment on the sensor.  PIR stands for Passive Infra Red.  A motion sensor.

Here's it laid out on a board to check the theory using it to light up an LED strip.








It works fine – but only in the dark so this particular sensor won't do.  But these might:  I've ordered two.

Automatic 8A Infrared PIR Motion Sensor Detector Switch For LED light DC 12V-24V  | eBay






The idea is to replace the LED strip with a relay.   The PIR operates the relay and the relay operates a horn.   I plan to use two circuits – two PIRs – to operate two relays to operate two horns.  One in the cab to disorient and panic (I hope) thieves and one on the roof to attract attention – mine in the house and any neighbours too.  Separate so that disabling one leaves the other operating.  This idea can only be used while the van is unoccupied.  No good while you're in there asleep.

The whole thing to be switched on by a key operated switch in the power supply – but outside the van – perhaps hidden in the gas locker or the loo cassette locker.   Wiring to be hidden behind panels or inside cabinets.

MagiDeal Electric 2 Positions 1NO 1NC SPDT Keylock Switch, AC 250V, 5 Amp with 2 Keys 19mm: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools







The weak point is, perhaps, the sensor.  Break it and maybe it doesn't work – though maybe it fails safe in the on position if broken while on but I'm not yet ready to try that by breaking one.   The internal horn to be hidden maybe behind a speaker grill so the thief can't simply silence it by ripping it off or under the seat as someone else mentioned and, maybe, the PIR sensor behind glass disguised maybe as an internal light for the same reason – more experimentation needed.

It would be easy to vary this idea and wire a horn to courtesy light door switches.  

What do you think?  If it's so simple why isn't it being used?

And ... no, we haven't replaced the van yet.  Lotsl of trivial reasons but I think we're still worried about the next one being stolen too.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 23, 2017)

IanH said:


> Froggie is a 1991 Renault Trafic, so no airbags etc
> 
> When we go away from home, the steering wheel is removed, just one nut, same as a spark plug size.
> 
> ...



Can be driven with mole grips on the splines.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 23, 2017)

maureenandtom said:


> I've proved to my satisfaction that this little bit of magic can be made to work.    Any ideas for or against will be received with thanks.
> 
> The idea is to have a PIR sensor in the motorhome.   The one I bought to try the system is meant to work patio lights and it won't do.   It works but it only works in the dark and there is no sensitivity adjustment on the sensor.  PIR stands for Passive Infra Red.  A motion sensor.
> 
> ...



Use a remote unit with key fob which will work up to 100 yds away,i have one to switch on my door entry and under step lights,about 6/8 bucks ebay
Here is one i did for a chap up my street,the same remote will work a alarm sys and could flash all inside lights.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 23, 2017)

IanH said:


> View attachment 54010View attachment 54011View attachment 54012
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...



They will just cut through the steering wheel with a hacksaw.


----------



## silverweed (Oct 23, 2017)

Micky said:


> Hi all .sitting on great site,camping la masia,Blanes.17 euro s well in.chat next door autotrail,xmass time,ether sprayed in fridge vent.knocked the dog out too, nail under drivers door handle to gain access,£4.500 gone,they knew or herd nothing.police french refused to come so no crime number for insurance.first people i have come accross so far.i thought new vehicals had steel plate behind door keys to stop this.anyway his vehical cost £60.000. 10 pence nail got in.bye the way stopped at free car park blanes,10 motorhome spots foc.dont bother noisey.pay or move on.mick.sorry about the spelling,i am on holiday drinking. O yes 15 plate vehical,check out yours if you have one



Not sure how this would work. Am I mistaken or isn't ether highly flammable


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 23, 2017)

mossypossy said:


> I would think my carpet would deter any thief.



Maybe a lady thief not after carpet, just looking felt.:lol-053:


----------



## Pedalman (Oct 23, 2017)

I bought a thing called "SafeTpedal" from just kampers, its a strong steel plate and padlock that clamps around the brake pedal and covers all three pedals.
It's very simple and easy to fit and remove and sits in between my front seats when not in use.


----------



## Pedalman (Oct 23, 2017)

Iv'e heard some people put a baby monitor/alarm in the van that way they can hear any noise from a break in.


----------



## maingate (Oct 23, 2017)

I am on the verge of fitting a good quality Padlock to the base of the drivers seat (with the seat swivelled backwards. It would have been completed already if I had not been laid low with the Ebola virus (or head cold as my heartless Wife describes my affliction).

I decided to do this as I have had two visits from Gentlemen with Irish accents offering to do building work at my property. They seemed more interested in the van than getting paid work.


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 24, 2017)

Disklok for me every time. Have one for my Ford RS.


----------



## Full Member (Oct 24, 2017)

*I've Got......*



phillybarbour said:


> Disklok for me every time. Have one for my Ford RS.



........a Disklok as well and am very pleased with it. It's relatively light, quick and easy to fit and remove and I feel would definitely slow down a potential thief. It goes everywhere with the big white box and travels behind the driver's seat.
I've also got a huge Bulldog wheel clamp but it weighs so much I have never taken it anywhere and is time consuming to fit so no longer fit it to the Palermo even when at home.

Colin


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 24, 2017)

Pedalman said:


> I bought a thing called "SafeTpedal" from just kampers, its a strong steel plate and padlock that clamps around the brake pedal and covers all three pedals.
> It's very simple and easy to fit and remove and sits in between my front seats when not in use.



Watch it dont go through the windsheild if you have to brake hard.:scared:


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 24, 2017)

Pedalman said:


> Iv'e heard some people put a baby monitor/alarm in the van that way they can hear any noise from a break in.



Not a lot of use once asleep.:sleep-027:unless the receiver is wired to a 1000w pa.:scared:


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 24, 2017)

maingate said:


> I am on the verge of fitting a good quality Padlock to the base of the drivers seat (with the seat swivelled backwards. It would have been completed already if I had not been laid low with the Ebola virus (or head cold as my heartless Wife describes my affliction).
> 
> I decided to do this as I have had two visits from Gentlemen with Irish accents offering to do building work at my property. They seemed more interested in the van than getting paid work.



I do get about a bit,i see you also have a padlock on your wallet,tight g-t.:lol-053:but i will have the garden gates he he.


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 24, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Maybe a lady thief not after carpet, just looking felt.:lol-053:



I love his carpet.


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 24, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Had the bulldog wheel clamp and a hitch lock fitted to my Hobby caravan that was stolen, it was left on the ground chopped up into bits , looked like a hydraulic cutter had been used and this was beside the house in the night !
> Nothing will stop them if they are professional, you are only kidding yourself.



Defeatist attitude Charlie, never give up the fight to protect what is yours.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 24, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> I love his carpet.



Well if you nip round quick you could get felt for free.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 24, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> Defeatist attitude Charlie, never give up the fight to protect what is yours.



Would not like to take you on annie,folk tell me you have a very sharp tounge.:scared::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## Chris356 (Oct 24, 2017)

Tracker have just reduced the price of their battery powered retrieve its £119 fitted then £119 per year  or 4 years for £279 subscription I have fitted one of these to mine and because it doesn't need a power supply it can be fitted literally anywhere


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Oct 24, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Would not like to take you on annie,folk tell me you have a very sharp tounge.:scared::lol-053::lol-053:



It's her elbow you need to watch out for Trev


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 24, 2017)

I had an LDV camper and fitted a 140Db horn under the dash, It was powered from a cable next to the fuel pump. I'd pull off the wire to the fuel pump and connected it to the cable to the horn. no-one will remain in the cab with that thing goin off. Maybe you could do somthing like it?


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 25, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Have never owned anything that if I don't have it tomorrow is going to bother me lol
> Material possessions are nice to have but they don't mean enough to me to start worrying about protecting them in any way, too much faffing :banana:



Mmmm I’ll bet you grew mushrooms in a former life lol


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 25, 2017)

Edina said:


> It's her elbow you need to watch out for Trev



I thought it's her little furry sidekick he'd need to keep an eye on.:dog:


----------



## Donk (Oct 31, 2017)

I use one of these

Best Auto Anti-theft Device Clutch Lock Car Brake Stainless Strong Security Tool  | eBay

With one of these to show it off and remind me its there

Motorcycle 120cm Safety Lanyard Spring Coil Wire Disc Brake Lock Reminder Cable  | eBay


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Nov 2, 2017)

I know it's a good few months back when the vehicle was taken but the OP says that the thieves 'Stole the Van'.

Did they drive it away with the owners keys, did they have their own keys or 'hot wire' it, did they load it on a truck or tow it away - how did they take it away?

And did the owner get it back?

:dog:  :dog:  :dog:  :dog:


----------



## Robmac (Nov 2, 2017)

Keithchesterfield said:


> I know it's a good few months back when the vehicle was taken but the OP says that the thieves 'Stole the Van'.
> 
> Did they drive it away with the owners keys, did they have their own keys or 'hot wire' it, did they load it on a truck or tow it away - how did they take it away?
> 
> ...



They didn't have the keys, so I do not know how they started it.

All I know is that they pushed the car that was parked behind it out into the road and then removed the motorhome somehow. 

Unfortunately, they didn't get it back, but it was insured.

I should add, that the owners had gone on holiday the day it was stolen, so somehow the thieves must have known that (maybe watching Facebook?). The owners elderly mother was left at home, her bedroom window is about 4 feet from where the motorhome was parked and she didn't hear a thing.


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks Robmac for that.

I just wondered if a simple thing like tampering with a fuse might at least stop a vehicle being driven away.

A simple way to stop the vehicle driven away is, especially if the MH is stood on the drive for some time, could be to take out and replace the Fuel pump fuse with a 'blown' fuse.

That way the thief cannot start the vehicle and, without a lot of time on his hands and a pocket full of various size fuses, he will never get it started.

I have a 2013 Fiat Ducato and it takes no longer than five minutes to open the bonnet, remove two easily found screws, remove fuse cover, pull out 'good' fuse, replace with 'dead' fuse, replace fuse cover and two screws and shut bonnet – job done.

It may not be 100% secure with an inoperative fuel pump - but it must come pretty close. 

I've no doubt half an hour research on t'net will help you find where the fuses are on your make of Motorhome and how easy or hard it is to do the same.

Thoughts?

:dog:  :dog:  :dog:  :dog:


----------



## shawbags (Nov 3, 2017)

Extra to alarms , steering locks etc it is always better to add your own devices , a new alarm come out and thieves learn how to get around them , fit cut out switches to different parts of the van yourself and they will have no idea what you've done thus making it harder to nick , a mate of mine was broken into whilst they were in bed , after the keys for his new Audi my mate woke up as they were on the landing , as they slowly opened his bedroom door he run at it and knocked the bloke over and he ran off , dirty , despicable louts she be made to do hard labour busting rocks when they are caught , the system is too soft in them , a mans home is his cattle and I myself would do my best to kill anyone that entered my bedroom trying to rob me


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Nov 3, 2017)

And another prison gluing them back together for the first guys to break up again all on bread and water and ball and chain.

Alf





shawbags said:


> Extra to alarms , steering locks etc it is always better to add your own devices , a new alarm come out and thieves learn how to get around them , fit cut out switches to different parts of the van yourself and they will have no idea what you've done thus making it harder to nick , a mate of mine was broken into whilst they were in bed , after the keys for his new Audi my mate woke up as they were on the landing , as they slowly opened his bedroom door he run at it and knocked the bloke over and he ran off , dirty , despicable louts she be made to do hard labour busting rocks when they are caught , the system is too soft in them , a mans home is his cattle and I myself would do my best to kill anyone that entered my bedroom trying to rob me


----------

